# Kovarik nicht mehr bei MS-Racing, WTF?????



## iRider (10. Oktober 2007)

Komplette Fehlentscheidung IMHO


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Oktober 2007)

huäää des geht ja jetzt garnich... ich mein ich hab den sofort immer mit intense assoziiert.
liegt das daran dasse neue (Matti Lehikoinen) reinholen und sich damit wieder erste plätze erhoffen? 
auf der seite von ms-racing iss sie kovarik fratze noch zu sehen 
und so lange war er dann garnicht dabei ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200320
gib ma nen link zu der meldung bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (11. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> auf der seite von ms-racing iss sie kovarik fratze noch zu sehen
> und so lange war er dann garnicht dabei ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200320
> gib ma nen link zu der meldung bitte...



Er fuhr vorher für das US-Werksteam. Mit dessen Auflösung wurde MS-Racing zum Werksteam und Chris kam zu diesem Team.


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Oktober 2007)

dachte cihs mir doch.. hab mich schon gewundert, da ich ihn schon länger mit intense in verbindung setzte.... aber so wirklich offiziell iss des noch nicht, oder? also auch bei ridemonkey oder mtbr iss nichts wirklich offizielles darüber zu lesen.


----------



## meth3434 (12. Oktober 2007)

ist absolut offiziell und keine grosse überraschung! intense und kavorik waren sich schon länger nicht mehr grün! 

vielleicht einfach mal nicht alle interna auf einmal ausplaudern, also halte ich den mund ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Oktober 2007)

raus mit der sprache.. wer A sagt...

so ich gay ma pennen


----------



## MS- RACING (12. Oktober 2007)

ja, raus mit der Sprache. Würde mich auch interessieren, wer da was weiß?


----------



## McBain (13. Oktober 2007)

Aus gut informierten Kreisen ist zu hören, daß auch Matti Lehikoinen aufgrund seiner Verletzung nicht zu Intense gehen wird. Stattdessen wird wohl Barel von Kona kommen (interessanter Thread auf Ridemonkey), zusammen mit Sam Blenkinsop oder Steve Smith. Außerdem wird Rennie nun wohl doch Santa Cruz verlassen, nachdem Josh Bryceland für ziemlich dickes Geld hinzu kam. Angeblich soll er eine Option bei MS haben, falls Barel absagt. Als Mädel haben sie offenbar schon Tracey Hannah geholt.
Offiziell wird das ganze aber frühestens Ende November, da dann erst die Verträge mit den bisherigen Teamfahrern auslaufen.


----------



## fx:flow (13. Oktober 2007)

Ó_ò

da geht was ab...


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Oktober 2007)

Kovariks Weggang war absehbar...den Rest halte ich für wilde Gerüchteküche


----------



## MS- RACING (13. Oktober 2007)

McBain schrieb:


> Aus gut informierten Kreisen ist zu hören, daß auch Matti Lehikoinen aufgrund seiner Verletzung nicht zu Intense gehen wird. Stattdessen wird wohl Barel von Kona kommen (interessanter Thread auf Ridemonkey), zusammen mit Sam Blenkinsop oder Steve Smith. Außerdem wird Rennie nun wohl doch Santa Cruz verlassen, nachdem Josh Bryceland für ziemlich dickes Geld hinzu kam. Angeblich soll er eine Option bei MS haben, falls Barel absagt. Als Mädel haben sie offenbar schon Tracey Hannah geholt.
> Offiziell wird das ganze aber frühestens Ende November, da dann erst die Verträge mit den bisherigen Teamfahrern auslaufen.



hahahahahaha, was ist denn das für ein Scheiß? Mein Gott, was können sich die Leute alles zusammenspinnen? Nichts davon ist war. Matti wird wenn seine Verletzung ausgeheilt ist für MS fahren und wir freuen uns voll darauf mit ihm zusammenzuarbeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBain (13. Oktober 2007)

Verstehe schon, bis Ende November müßt Ihr es noch abstreiten. Aber sogar auf der Interbike erzählte man es sich bereits den Flur hoch und runter.


----------



## MS- RACING (13. Oktober 2007)

nein, wir müssen es wenn schon bis Ende Dezember abstreiten. Der Chris wird für ein anderes Team fahren, welches von unserem Freund Nigel Page geführt wird... 

Bei der Vanessa ist es so, dass sie keine internationalen Rennen mehr fahren wird und sich mehr auf ihr zukünftiges Familienleben mit ihrem Freund Niki konzentrieren wird.

Der Claudio gründet sein eigenes Team mit dem Support von Tomac und schaut, dass er somit genug Geld für seine wachsende Familie zusammenbekommt... ich glaub sein neues Kind kommt im Jänner oder Februar...

Zu dem Gerücht mit Barel kann ich nur sagen, dass wir ihn uns nicht leisten könnten- so wie es aussieht ist er doch einer der Fahrer die am meisten verdienen. 
Soweit ich weiß bleibt der Sam Blenkinsop bei der Gravity Group und Turner und zum Chris Smith kann ich nichts sagen.

Zum Matti kann ich nur sagen: ich wüsste nicht, warum er nicht für uns fahren sollte. Sicher ist er im Moment verletzt, aber das heißt ja nicht dass ihn das hindert für uns zu fahren... zudem sind wir noch mit einigen anderen Fahrern im Gespräch um unseren team roster zu komplettieren, wobei wir uns da auf eher jüngere Fahrer bzw. auch Frauen konzentrieren... was ich dazu aber sagen kann ist, dass wir mit der Tracy H. momentan nicht in Kontakt stehen, auch wenn sie sicherlich eine Bereicherung für das Team wäre...

Kurz und gut geht es bei einem Rennteam ja immer darum sportliche Erfolge zu haben, um das ganze Geschäft am Laufen zu halten: Ohne Erfolge keine Sponsorengelder = kein Team.


----------



## DH_RYDA (13. Oktober 2007)

aha, sehr interessant. heisst das, dass Chris auch in Zunkunft auf Intense unterwegs sein wird; Nigel Page macht ja glaub auch den Vertrieb für England?! (kann ihn mir auf keinem anderen bike verstellen)


----------



## MS- RACING (13. Oktober 2007)

also, der Nigel ist nicht der UK Vertrieb von Intense- der Vertrieb in UK heißt EXTRA. Der Nige hat eine Art Intense test Center.... Und ja, so wie es ausschaut wird der Chris weiterhin auf Intense Bikes fahren- er ist einfach nur nicht mehr im Factory Team das ist alles.


----------



## DH_RYDA (13. Oktober 2007)

ok, alles klar. danke für die info!


----------



## iRider (13. Oktober 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> also, der Nigel ist nicht der UK Vertrieb von Intense- der Vertrieb in UK heißt EXTRA. Der Nige hat eine Art Intense test Center.... Und ja, so wie es ausschaut wird der Chris weiterhin auf Intense Bikes fahren- er ist einfach nur nicht mehr im Factory Team das ist alles.



Danke für die Infos!

Puh, das ging gerade nochmal gut. Chris auf einem anderen Bike als Intense???  
Mal sehen was das "Altherren"-Team dann so anstellt. Nigel ist ja auch noch superfix unterwegs, siehe den Gewinn in Fontana auf Socom  
Und das mit Claudio hat sich dann auch geklärt. Hatte mich nämlich schon gewundert dass Chris nicht mehr fürs Factory-Team fährt aber Claudio doch obwohl seine Leistungen schlechter als die von Chris waren.
Sonst wäre der Satz  





MS- RACING schrieb:


> Kurz und gut geht es bei einem Rennteam ja immer darum sportliche Erfolge zu haben, um das ganze Geschäft am Laufen zu halten: Ohne Erfolge keine Sponsorengelder = kein Team.


 ja nicht wahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (13. Oktober 2007)

ich denke mal, dass es die beiden ganz schön krachen lassen werden. Sie haben beide eine ähnliche Einstellung und genug Erfahrung um ganz weit vorne mitzufahren.


----------



## iRider (14. Oktober 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> ich denke mal, dass es die beiden ganz schön krachen lassen werden. Sie haben beide eine ähnliche Einstellung und genug Erfahrung um ganz weit vorne mitzufahren.


----------



## meth3434 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hier gehts ja rund;-) 
Wollte keine Lawine mit meinem kleinen Seitenhieb auslösen, dachte das wäre kein grosses geheimnis... Wer in diesem Jahr auf ein paar Worldcups war und dort mit Leuten redet, wusste das eh schon! 
Mcbain: das is wohl recht wildes gelaber, würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn davon irgendwas stimmt! 
Msracing: find ich super dass du hier so klipp und klar sagst was los is, keine geheimniskrämerei sondern klartext, das tun nur wenige! Grosses lob dafür!

meth


----------



## MS- RACING (15. Oktober 2007)

und jetzt auch noch das: so wie es aussieht hört Honda auf! Mehr dazu auf www.25framez.com

das sind mal news....


----------



## darky (15. Oktober 2007)

Aber wirkliche Gründe gebens ja keine an? Oder hab ich da was überlesen.

Man darf also gespannt sein wie es nächste Session weitergeht...


----------



## iRider (15. Oktober 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> und jetzt auch noch das: so wie es aussieht hört Honda auf! Mehr dazu auf www.25framez.com
> 
> das sind mal news....



Kleiner Tipp: Greg Minnar braucht einen neuen Job   

Oder einfach Team G-Cross zu Team I-Cross machen und mit M6 ausstatten.


----------



## meth3434 (15. Oktober 2007)

erklärt auch warum nach grosser ankündigung letztlich doch kein Stand von Honda auf der Interbike zu finden war... Wäre mal interessant ob Honda an den Plänen festhält das bike auf den Markt zu bringen!

Wird interessant wo Minaar und Fairclough unterkommen werden, wird wohl für beide nicht schwer irgendwie einen platz zu finden!


----------



## nationrider (18. Oktober 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Wird interessant wo Minaar und Fairclough unterkommen werden, wird wohl für beide nicht schwer irgendwie einen platz zu finden!



...mit sicherheit nicht!
die frage ist nur wie dieser dotiert ist $ und da werden sie im vergleich
zum g-cross team wohl ordentlich federn lassen müssen...
(achtung: das ist meine persönliche vermutung!)


----------



## MS- RACING (18. Oktober 2007)

ich bin mir fast sicher dass der Martin Whiteley einen adäquaten Plan B hat.... die ganzen Veränderungen machen es ganz shcön spannend!


----------



## GEMINI-DH (25. Dezember 2007)

chris fährt jetzt für ChainReactionCycles-Intense
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/chain-reaction-cycles-intense-dh-team-2007.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (2. Januar 2008)

Was da genau war , steht im MTB-Rider Mag  Nov/Dez. Seite 10
Der Fährt dann für CRC ebenfalls auf Intense..


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Januar 2008)

angeblich ungenügend teamfähigkeit,hat intense ja schnell gemerkt,kovarrik fährt ja dann doch schon einige jahre für intense unterwegs


----------

